# Straw



## Zaiya (May 25, 2013)

I am now using straw in the litter boxes. Occasionally I see the rabbits eating it. Is that OK?


----------



## curiouscarrot (May 25, 2013)

From my reading since I've adopted my rabbits, they can eat straw but it isn't good nutritionally like hay is. As long as they're getting good hay as well, I expect they'd prefer that and I wouldn't worry too much if they were snacking on a bit, but I'd be wanting to see their good food eaten. You could try just putting the straw on the bottom and hay on top so when they snack they are getting "the good stuff".


----------



## Zaiya (May 25, 2013)

Ya, they do have hay, but I don't know if they like it because they keep pooping on it instead of in the litter box...  I'm sure they like it anyways.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 25, 2013)

Eating a bit should not hurt, but straw isn't something that is really good for them to eat either. It doens't have any nutrition. Many people do use it as a nest material and to help insulate. 

I am not sure if straw is really good in a litter box either. I don't think it would absorb well. There are some litters made of straw, but it is in pellet form, so would be ground up before being compressed.


----------



## Zaiya (May 25, 2013)

It's not really for absorption, more just to keep the poo from sticking to the bottom of the litter box when I dump it out. It's saving me from having to scrape it out with a stick, or even worse, my fingers!


----------



## Zeroshero (May 25, 2013)

I use Eco-straw in my buns cage, when I read a bag of bedding that says "may cause impaction if eaten" or "contact your veterinarian if..." Oxbows Ecco-straw says "100% digestible and a good source of fiber." It is really good at absorbing liquids but definitely needs cleaned out daily otherwise it will mold. It is the same with straw.


----------



## majorv (May 25, 2013)

Straw is a good insulator and useful in nestboxes in winter. It has no nutritional value. I would think that they'd prefer to eat hay over stray.


----------



## Zaiya (May 25, 2013)

OK, thanks guys! Ya they only nibble on it a little, not really eating it like they do with the hay.


----------



## ladysown (May 25, 2013)

Straw is just fine for them. And in fact if you want to feed a good fibre ..... straw makes EXCELLENT Fibre and doesn't tend to mess up the balance one gets with pellets. Let 'em eat it, won't hurt 'em.


----------



## ladysown (May 26, 2013)

something else that prevents the poo from sticking to the bottom of the litter box too badly is peat moss.  Buns won't eat it either. Then if needed, use a scraper (like a putty knife) to remove all bedding.


----------



## Zaiya (May 26, 2013)

OK, thanks! I don't have any peat moss, but I'll try it if I happen to get ahold of any!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 26, 2013)

I use a litter box scoop to help get all the litter out of the box when I dump it. 
You could put a layer of newspaper on the bottom of the box, it's still a but icky if it gets really wet, but is easy enough to get out without touching it much.


----------



## tamsin (May 27, 2013)

Try adding some hay the opposite end to where they poop, buns often like to munch as they go


----------



## Zaiya (May 28, 2013)

Ya, I've heard that  in one end and out the other!


----------

